# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Обновление платформы 1Сv8

## pashman33

Подскажите пожалуйста, как правильно необходимо обновлять платформу 1с v8.x, чтобы не пострадала существующая наработанная база? 
ps: если не трудно, поясните как лучше и целесообразнее автоматически создавать резервную копию БД...

----------


## Хаос

при обновление платформы БД не пострадает, но создание копии лишним не бывает. Скопируй на комп или запускай с установочного диска обновление(установку) платформы  или выложи в сеть и запускай с компа, где нужно обновить. Дальше можешь идти пить пиво, ничего более делать не нужно :)

----------


## pashman33

Обновил, вроде все хорошо. Спасибо
Но вот еще возник вопросик: при обновлении конфигурации каталогом информационной базы выбрано старая папка 1_6_3_2 (к примеру). Чтобы данные были новыми следует указать путь информационной базы к новой папке?

_Добавлено через 5 минут 4 секунды_
Просто если выбрать новую папку, то выдает "Информационная база не обнаружена"...

----------


## Хаос

> Обновил, вроде все хорошо. Спасибо
> Но вот еще возник вопросик: при обновлении конфигурации каталогом информационной базы выбрано старая папка 1_6_3_2 (к примеру). Чтобы данные были новыми следует указать путь информационной базы к новой папке?
> 
> _Добавлено через 5 минут 4 секунды_
> Просто если выбрать новую папку, то выдает "Информационная база не обнаружена"...


я так понял ты путаешь с 7.7. принцип обновления конфигурации, тебе предлагается путь для установки шаблона конфигурации. После инсталяции запускай установленную БД в режиме конфигуратора, если для обнволения, или для создания чистой базы нажимай кнопку добавить и выбирай пункт добавить из шаблона, затем  выбирай предложенные варианты, задавай имя ИБ и ывыбирай путь куда хочешь установить.

----------


## pashman33

Все сделал:)

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

Вас что-то совсем не понять! Тема про обновление платформы, а обсуждение скатилось до обновления конфигурации. :)

----------


## irenechis

А софт для обновления платформы можно здесь где-нибудь скачать?

----------


## avm3110

> А софт для обновления платформы можно здесь где-нибудь скачать?


(задумчиво) а глаза поднять? А посмотреть например тут - тут

----------


## ikroti

здравствуйте, уважаемые!
прошу о помощи ибо никаких идей самому в голову не приходит(
проблема заключается в следующем:
обновляю конфигурацию Управление торговлей с релиза 10.3.6.8 до 10.3.10.4 по-этапно. 
версия платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.15.14).
после обновления из отчета по продажам за период (отчеты --> продажи --> анализ продаж --> продажи по оплате за период) пропало много этих самых продаж. но пропали не все, и каким образом решалось пропадать или нет, не понятно.
по этому отчету считают зарплату менеджерам, поэтому необходимо его восстановить. 
че делать? сам в 1с не работаю и в бухгалтерии тоже не шарю(

----------


## avm3110

> обновляю конфигурацию Управление торговлей с релиза 10.3.6.8 до 10.3.10.4 по-этапно. 
> версия платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.15.14).
> после обновления из отчета по продажам за период (отчеты --> продажи --> анализ продаж --> продажи по оплате за период) пропало много этих самых продаж. но пропали не все, и каким образом решалось пропадать или нет, не понятно.
> по этому отчету считают зарплату менеджерам, поэтому необходимо его восстановить. 
> че делать? сам в 1с не работаю и в бухгалтерии тоже не шарю(


Принимать роды "по телефону" конечно увлекательно, но часто не очень результативно.

Что приходит в голову "на вскидку" - 

1. Потеряна "граница последовательности". Т.е. нужно запустить процедуру "восстановление последовательности" и перепровести все соответствующие документы в правильной последовательности.
2. Более худший вариант - если при обновлении слетели регистраторы у соответствующих регистров и после чистки "потерянных ссылок" всё и разлетелось. Тут уже нужно смотреть, что бы все нужные документы в той копии базы что делали ДО ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ соответствовали тем документам что в базе ПОСЛЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ. И после того как все будет тождественно - опять запустите процедуры "восстановление последовательности" и "расчет итогов" 

Удачи

----------


## ikroti

> Принимать роды "по телефону" конечно увлекательно, но часто не очень результативно.


спасибо за ответ)
возникли следующие проблемы:
пробовал восстановление последовательностей (операции --> проведение документов --> восстановление последовательностей)
последвательность там только одна: партионный учет (управленческий)/актуальна 21.01.2010.
при ее выполнении появляется ошибка:операция не выполнена.
служебные сообщения:
Проведение документа: Реализация товаров и услуг З0000000076 от 21.01.2010 17:14:53 (продажа, комиссия)
В строке номер "1" табличной части "Товары": дата и время Заказа больше даты и времени документа!

еще пробовал проведение документов (операции --> проведение документов --> проведение документов)
служебные сообщения:
Счет-фактуру можно вводить только на основании документа, отражаемого в бухгалтерском учете (строка № 1).
В строке номер "1" табличной части "Товары": дата и время Заказа больше даты и времени документа!
Управленческий учет. Документ Реализация товаров и услуг 00000000040 от 22.01.2010 10:42:04, табличная часть "Товары"
Не списано по партиям 4 шт товара
и тд и тп..

еще есть вопросы:




> и перепровести все соответствующие документы в правильной последовательности


правильная последовательность появится после восстановления последовательностей?




> Тут уже нужно смотреть, что бы все нужные документы в той копии базы что делали ДО ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ соответствовали тем документам что в базе ПОСЛЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ


а как это посмотреть?

----------


## avm3110

> спасибо за ответ)
> возникли следующие проблемы:
> пробовал восстановление последовательностей (операции --> проведение документов --> восстановление последовательностей)
> последвательность там только одна: партионный учет (управленческий)/актуальна 21.01.2010.
> при ее выполнении появляется ошибка:операция не выполнена.
> служебные сообщения:
> Проведение документа: Реализация товаров и услуг З0000000076 от 21.01.2010 17:14:53 (продажа, комиссия)
> В строке номер "1" табличной части "Товары": дата и время Заказа больше даты и времени документа!


дЫк вот вам и проблема для "разрешения"... Логика программы сделана, что бы недопускать ситуации, что бы " *дата и время Заказа больше даты и времени документа*"... Ну-у-у.. и-и-и-и... неужели сложно "привести в соответствие"? Или изменить дату и время документа или исправить дату и время Заказа.

ЗЫ.. дальше можно уже "не бегать" пока не устраните эту проблему
еще есть вопросы:





> правильная последовательность появится после восстановления последовательностей?
> 
> а как это посмотреть?


угу.. процедура "восстановление последовательности" и предназначена, что бы последовательности "прихода и списания" в регистрах были верными...

----------


## ikroti

> дЫк вот вам и проблема для "разрешения"... Логика программы сделана, что бы недопускать ситуации, что бы " дата и время Заказа больше даты и времени документа"... Ну-у-у.. и-и-и-и... неужели сложно "привести в соответствие"? Или изменить дату и время документа или исправить дату и время Заказа.
> 
> ЗЫ.. дальше можно уже "не бегать" пока не устраните эту проблему
> еще есть вопросы:


огромное спасибо!
ща буду решать.
привести в соответствие-то я могу, наверное.. но ка это повлияет на работу бухгалтеров и тд я не в курсе, поэтому и спрашиваю :blush:
кстати, как такое могло произойти? может есть какие-то меры, чтобы такого больше не случалось?

----------


## avm3110

> привести в соответствие-то я могу, наверное.. но ка это повлияет на работу бухгалтеров и тд я не в курсе, поэтому и спрашиваю :blush:


дЫк это полюбас должны принимать решения функциональщики... Так что тут в "принятии решения" никто и не поможет.



> кстати, как такое могло произойти? может есть какие-то меры, чтобы такого больше не случалось?


Произойти это могло по "1000 и одной" причине... Например в новой конфе подняли контроль за этим моментом (а раньше на это закрывали глаза)

----------


## ikroti

> дЫк вот вам и проблема для "разрешения"... Логика программы сделана, что бы недопускать ситуации, что бы " дата и время Заказа больше даты и времени документа"... Ну-у-у.. и-и-и-и... неужели сложно "привести в соответствие"? Или изменить дату и время документа или исправить дату и время Заказа.


вобщем, пофиксил я ошибки восстановления последовательностей и перепроведения.
не помогло.:(
еще в другой ветке ArPlus посоветовал:




> Может просто заглянуть в настройки? Возможно там изменился отбор. 
> Продажи - это Расходные накладные, отчеты по реализауии и т.п Чем занимается фирма? Какими документами регистрировались продажи? Документы на месте? Возможно в документах и справочниках появились реквизиты которые следует заполнить и перепровести дкументы.


полазил по документам. вроде никаких незаполненных полей нету:confused:

зы: расчет итогов не делал тк не знаю как и что это такое(

----------


## ikroti

> Произойти это могло по "1000 и одной" причине... Например в новой конфе подняли контроль за этим моментом (а раньше на это закрывали глаза)


огромное спасибо за оперативные ответы)
проблема решена.
дело было в том, что во входящих платежных поручениях и приходных кассовых ордерах не было заполнено поле "документ расчетов". если в это поле поставить соответствующую реализацию товаров и услуг и перепровести документ, то отчет "продажи по оплате за период" формируется правильно, т.е. в нем появляется необходимый документ.:vseok:

----------


## Tatyanka

Поскажите пожалста. Есть 1С Предпиятие 8.1. (8.1.13.37). Как мне обновить платформу? Можно сразу через несколько обновлений или последовательно?


сама разобралась... :)

----------


## student_sm

*Tatyanka*, Все таки. Как обновить платформу? Можно сразу через несколько обновлений или последовательно? Напиши . . . .

----------


## ikroti

лучше обновлять последовательно.
но если очень хочется, то можно в справке обновления посмотреть, для каких релизов оно доступно.

----------

